# Adjusting webcam brightness in Ubuntu



## cowplopmorris (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi,
I have this kind of generic webcam, and it works straight away in both Windows and Ubuntu. However, in Windows, the brightness and contrast seem to be set to a reasonable level, but in Ubuntu it is very dark.

I am primarily using the webcam for Skype, but I can't seem to find any brightness/contrast settings in the Linux version of that either.

Any ideas?
Thanks in advance.


----------

